# Confused



## helenc (Mar 30, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where I can find a company or gestor to help me register my car in Spain.
. Have had one Quote for 1750 Euros but have only had one Quote and can't find anyone else. Someone said to look in English press as there are loads but I can't find any. Other than that is it worth trying to sell my car here and buy a second hand Spanish one heard they are expensive here. Think the quote I had did not include the lights. Am in the Alicante province not sure what to do for the best need more advice. Know the quote depends on make model etc of car but would have liked to shop around for more quotes they say it includes their fee but did not say what that was our car worth about £4000 now. Help please


----------



## ElaineG (Jun 4, 2015)

I believe that all gestors can do the work, so ask another


----------



## helenc (Mar 30, 2012)

That one wasn't a gestor but how do I find them


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

helenc said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find a company or gestor to help me register my car in Spain.
> . Have had one Quote for 1750 Euros but have only had one Quote and can't find anyone else. Someone said to look in English press as there are loads but I can't find any. Other than that is it worth trying to sell my car here and buy a second hand Spanish one heard they are expensive here. Think the quote I had did not include the lights. Am in the Alicante province not sure what to do for the best need more advice. Know the quote depends on make model etc of car but would have liked to shop around for more quotes they say it includes their fee but did not say what that was our car worth about £4000 now. Help please


I had similar quotes when I brought my UK car to Spain eight years ago. I suspect the companies that have quoted you are based on the coast and specialise in ripping off gullible Brits! I eventually used a Spanish motor engineer based inland at Alcoy who did the job at a fraction of the price. Give him a ring. His name is Alfredo Miro of Autotec Alcoy and he speaks good English - autotec-alcoy.com


----------



## helenc (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Look for any 'Asesoría' in your area... or Gestoría, but I reckon Asesoria is more common.


----------



## pablo1 (May 9, 2016)

helenc said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find a company or gestor to help me register my car in Spain.
> . Have had one Quote for 1750 Euros but have only had one Quote and can't find anyone else. Someone said to look in English press as there are loads but I can't find any. Other than that is it worth trying to sell my car here and buy a second hand Spanish one heard they are expensive here. Think the quote I had did not include the lights. Am in the Alicante province not sure what to do for the best need more advice. Know the quote depends on make model etc of car but would have liked to shop around for more quotes they say it includes their fee but did not say what that was our car worth about £4000 now. Help please


We were quoted around 1250 to register a UK car on to Spanish plates. Lots of headache as we had to get so much paperwork for the asesoria.

Second hand cars in Spain are horribly expensive - complete rust buckets go for thousands.

Good luck!


----------



## helenc (Mar 30, 2012)

can you tell me number for this Alfredo Miro please have checked website found a number rang a Chinese woman answered I asked for him she babbled on then put phone down


----------



## ElaineG (Jun 4, 2015)

helenc said:


> That one wasn't a gestor but how do I find them


In any town in Spain you will see notices, often on first floor offices, for gestors, or google gestor with the name of the town


Be aware that the taxes will vary depending on the Official Spanish value for the car. I believe that is the value new on a depreciating scale for the age of the car.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

helenc said:


> can you tell me number for this Alfredo Miro please have checked website found a number rang a Chinese woman answered I asked for him she babbled on then put phone down


The last number I had for Alfredo was 965 332 393. I have not been in touch with him since he re-registered my car eight years ago but a friend used him a few months ago so I know he is still in business.


----------



## helenc (Mar 30, 2012)

thanks got hold of him think i had wrong number


----------

